# Cymbalta sideeffects after 1 pill?



## Lexer (May 9, 2013)

Hi,

I got Cymbalta 60mg prescribed, this was the normal dose the doctor said.

After one pill I thought I would have to go to the ER this is the sideeffects I got (8 hours after intake) :

1. Burrning felling on the entire body

2. Fluching

3. Vary nausea

4. Wakup with high hartrate multipel times

5. Dizzy

6 Almost no sleep

7. Muscle twitch

8. Dry mouth

9. Hade to make sure to bread after yawn

10. Feeling down

And this was just on one 60mg pill!

I havent taken any more of those (of course) but I still feel :

1. Vary nausea

2. Dizzy

3. less but still some Muscle twitch

4. Feeling down

Is this normal? Can I expect that these side effects will go away?

I know that you can get alot of sideeffects the first period with pills likes these but this time it was just to much.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Call the doctor, it may be that it isn't the right medication for you, and it sounds like a pretty big reaction. I have seen other reports of people having side effects early on.


----------



## Lexer (May 9, 2013)

Kathleen M. said:


> Call the doctor, it may be that it isn't the right medication for you, and it sounds like a pretty big reaction. I have seen other reports of people having side effects early on.


Yes I now have and Im of this medication. Im probably vary senstive to this kind of medications so we are about to try the Tryptozol in low dose again(10mg).


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I have felt this myself on Cymbalta. I found that you have to stick with it for at least a week for many of the symptoms to subside. It seems your receptors need to bathe in cymbalta for a little while before they get used to it.

Always best to put a call into your doctor to discuss.

Jeff


----------

